# Voter's List of Karnataka Pdf's Available



## RaghuKL (Mar 27, 2008)

The Following sites of election commission Karnataka host the voter's list 

*ceokarnataka.kar.nic.in/indexw.asp

*164.100.80.116/electoraldata/

Also for Bangalore Voter there is a direct search link available. 
The pdf 's are in kannada . The photo voter ID no is helpful fo r faster search...


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 27, 2008)

I think lists of most of the states are available at the site of election commission of that state.


----------



## legolas (Mar 27, 2008)

@RaghuKL, are you suggesting it shouldn't be done or its just an info?


----------



## RaghuKL (Mar 27, 2008)

For information only.  
I  know  that they are with State E.C.'s . The Link is for all the people who wish to check their names and to avoid last minute searching at the time of need...


----------



## i_am_crack (Mar 27, 2008)

thanks.. this was awesome.

eBRo


----------



## din (Mar 27, 2008)

That is great, never knew that.

After googling, I see that of Kerala

*www.ceokerala.nic.in/Districts.htm

Yes, it is in regional language. (Malayalam for Kerala) But seems search supported ?

I think it is for all states.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 27, 2008)

thks..


----------



## 2kewl (Mar 27, 2008)

Yes. Every state has the website

*ceoandhra.nic.in for AP.


----------



## madhusoodan (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm not getting the voters list of karnataka.. Can anyone give me a proper link?


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 28, 2008)

hhhhmmm  

when will my voter Id arrive ?


----------

